# Ya es algo / C'est déjà ça



## Hartzo

Hola,

Com dir-ho en català?

Gràcies!


----------



## ACQM

"Ja és quelcom"
"Ja és alguna cosa"


----------



## Hartzo

Gràcies. He fet servir "ja és alguna cosa".


----------



## bondiappcc

Una altra solució:

Més val això que res


----------



## gvergara

bondiappcc said:


> Una altra solució:
> 
> Més val això que res


Això podria traduir-se com _"Peor es nada"_?


----------



## bondiappcc

--- Això podria traduir-se com _"Peor es nada"_?

Sí. I també "algo es algo".


----------



## Doraemon-

Potser (depenent del contexte, almenys per aquí) també podria valer simplement "Ja és" (al menys ara plou, que ja és)


----------



## Xiscomx

bondiappcc said:


> Una altra solució:* Més val això que res*


M'hi apunt.


----------

